# Confession to Murder



## MedicPrincess (Oct 10, 2006)

A guy in P'cola killed his wife and son earlier in the week....

http://www.pensacolanewsjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061010/NEWS01/610100318/1006

and today, they relased the tape of his call to police where he tells them about it.  He is so calm about it.  Its just creepy.


http://www.pensacolanewsjournal.com/assets/mp3/DP44855109.MP3


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 10, 2006)

That is just eerie!  He is just so completely calm about the whole thing while talking to the dispatcher.  How tragic for all the surviving family members.


----------



## ResTech (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow.. I just listened to that.. I thought the dude was just bluffing when he told the dispatcher no one would hear from him again and to send an ambulance. Then I read the article and seen he wasnt bluffing...lol..


----------



## islandgal (Oct 13, 2006)

Sick how he can kill off his family with no regard, then calls an ambulance for himself.  What a fricken' coward.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 17, 2006)

It is hard sometimes to deal with the human race sometimes and even worse when that kind of stuff happens. -_-


----------

